# mexico



## mr g53 (Jun 19, 2017)

Hello, everyone! i am close to retirement & thinking of moving to Merida, Yucatan. Have two questions for now. 1) does Social security mail checks to Mexico? 2) Do i lose Medicare moving to Mexico? Thank you!


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

The would mail them but no one will cash them. Direct deposit them in your US bank and use a debit card or a money transfer agency to get your cash.

Medicare doesn't work here. Many have dropped Part B, for the same reason and save the money.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

mr g53 said:


> Hello, everyone! i am close to retirement & thinking of moving to Merida, Yucatan. Have two questions for now. 1) does Social security mail checks to Mexico? 2) Do i lose Medicare moving to Mexico? Thank you!


I believe the Social Security Administration will direct deposit into a Mexican bank if one wanted.


----------



## mr g53 (Jun 19, 2017)

Thanks for quick reply. The answers have me asking more questions. How do you have a USA bank account living in Mexico? What do you do for health care in mexico?


----------



## mr g53 (Jun 19, 2017)

How do you have a USA bank account living in Mexico? What do you do for health care in Mexico?


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

mr g53 said:


> Thanks for quick reply. The answers have me asking more questions. How do you have a USA bank account living in Mexico? What do you do for health care in mexico?


Use your current US bank account while living in Mexico. You might have to let them know that you're now living here as they might freeze the debit/credit card. My bank, BofA, knows my address in Mexico and they don't care. Opening a new account while living in Mexico is more difficult.

I am self-insured while others have IMSS, Seguro Popular, or a private international insurer.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

Just keep your current US bank account and you can access your money with the debit card. 
I switched to Citibank because they own Banamex and if you open and link a Banamex account you can transfer up to $1000 USD per month from one to the other. That makes it easy to fund my bank account here to pay bills on line etcetera. 

Health care here is a fraction of the cost of the US, so as joaquinx said, many just pay cash as you go or "self-insure". IMSS and Seguro Popular are government healthcare systems that expats can be eligible for. There are also a number of private health insurance companies that work somewhat like US insurance companies. Some folks (like me) have an international policy that covers the US as well as Mexico. I need that kind of policy because my work takes me to the US several times per year and I want US coverage in case something happens while I'm there. If I didn't need US coverage, I very well might just self-insure.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> I believe the Social Security Administration will direct deposit into a Mexican bank if one wanted.


Yes, it will. I have my SSA checks direct deposited to my Santander account. Works like a charm!


----------



## mr g53 (Jun 19, 2017)

Thanks for such fast replies. I do have one more question, What is the one thing you miss most of USA living in mexico?


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

mr g53 said:


> Thanks for such fast replies. I do have one more question, What is the one thing you miss most of USA living in mexico?


National, State and local Parks that are safe and clean. 
Some semblance of obeying rules on the roadways. (then again, I've learned to adjust)
Trader Joe's (only a little)

Outside of that, not much.


----------

